# Beeswax container candles



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

In a related question: what size wick for these jars?:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!




slturner55555 said:


> I have also found post on different sites that say never use beeswax in containers.


According to this thread, if you use _widemouth _mason jars, once the beeswax cools and shrinks, the candle will slide out of the jar. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?277221-Comb-to-Candle-Quick-clean-easy-!-)


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I dont think OD wants it to slide out.
I am not an expert on candles but if I make large candles I use the sizeing stuff thea Mannlake has in the candle section.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/page131.html


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Lots of stuff to address here.

Although I have made beeswax candles in canning jelly jars, they are not my favorite in how they burn. Any glass jar must be able to take the heat. The jar that Ollie has seems to be thin glass and may not be good. My suggestions is to use a canning jar that is very short like the ones for jelly and with a wide mouth. 

Why? Because a beeswax candle needs oxygen and air flow is different in a jar. Also, the jar tends to get very hot. Beeswax burns much hotter than paraffin. This is due to the beeswax and the thicker wick required.

There are jelly jars with STRAIGHT sides (no shoulders) that I have been able to pour extra beeswax into. I am able to pop out the wax plug easily. This can also be done with votive glass. The bottoms of jars are not very level and that would have to be addressed.


Ollie, have you ever made candles in those jars?


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

I have been making candles as a side hobby for over 20 years. The container that odfrank pictured, though thin walled, is one that I have used in the past, although with soy wax. I haven't really experimented with beeswax and containers, as I usually use the beeswax to make votive candles.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Bee Bliss said:


> The jar that Ollie has seems to be thin glass and may not be good. Ollie, have you ever made candles in those jars?


No, have not, thanks for the warning. A client bought 15 cases to put honey in and then decided they were inappropriate for honey, so I got them for free. I will make some experimental ones before going into mass production. They are very thin glass, but wide. Just trying to re-purpose them. Do I have to heat them before filling with hot wax?


----------



## slturner55555 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have containers like odfrank showed. After reading post, I will just used those for soy candles and mason jars for beeswax. Thanks again.
Sandra


----------

